# Please Move the Deer Crossings



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## forgetmenot (Oct 11, 2012)

omg  that is so funny  poor thing


----------



## Retired (Oct 12, 2012)

I can see this woman's point!

Drivers cannot be blamed for the irresponsibility and inadequate training of deer.  Deer parenting has deteriorated over the years where fawns pay little attention to authority, explaining why they disregard the rights of cars while they sheepishly dawdle along, crossing our busy highways.  Some even have the audacity to stop in the middle of our roads and stare into our headlights, in a daring fashion, obviously in an attempt to intimidate us.

The government should institute a program of training and hiring older, retired deer as _deer crossing guards_. Our deer seniors would be gainfully employed stationed at deer crossings, wearing the appropriate, high visibility reflective clothing, that can be seen at a distance farther than those threatening deer crossings that are placed on ill conceived places like our freeways.

The woman is right, tell the deer to cross elsewhere.  Tell'em to smarten up and to stop vandalizing our cars by getting in our way!

I can see some enterprising lawyer's opportunity for a lawsuit here.  A class action suit against the deer population.

That'll teach'em!



:bonk:


----------



## Banned (Oct 13, 2012)

Ok that was kind of hilarious.  I had to go relisten to the Korean Clock Lady to finish off my evening.


----------



## sweetsoleil (Oct 13, 2012)

I love a good laugh with my first cup of coffee!! thank you!


----------

